# Our dog is moaning or groaning while peeing. Normal?



## Baby (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved Chi, Baby, is recovering from pneumonia. She is on antibiotics. She used to pee outside but with pneumonia is now peeing indoors only. She is groaning/moaning when she pees. But the pee appears normal and she doesn't seem to be straining. The vet has performed urinalysis as one of the antibiotics she was on has high risk for kidney damage. We see the vet tomorrow so I will ask her if the moaning/groaning during peeing is ok. But I'm concerned our vet may not know as I cannot find anything about this at all on the internet. Does anyone have a dog that does this too? Or know if it is common? Thanks


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like she needs probiotics. She might have a UTI or Kidney infection. That Does NOT sound normal. Hope you get her some relief soon. Poor baby. Keep us updated.


----------



## Baby (Dec 11, 2010)

*Thanks : )*

Thanks for replying. So glad we have an appointment with her specialist this morning. We are bringing a urine sample in. Baby is doing better -- sleeping like an angel and playing with her toys some.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would say NOT normal. Glad you are bringing her in. Sounds like she has a UTI at the very least.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so glad she has an appointment. If she's moaning all the time when she pees, than she's uncomfortable for some reason. If she does it once & a while, it might be where she's had to go for a while & holding it. I'm glad to hear she's feeling better. Keep us updated.


----------

